# FS: Misc



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CD/DVD Tower $50


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

2 End tables and 1 coffee table $50















Mini fridge $50


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

14" Scott TV $25








Mega marble mania, i have 2 of them one has been open the other one never been open $10 each








Plastic CD rack $5


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sony Video Camera, hardly used $300 firm, comes with bag


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpy bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

for the fridge, does it have a freezer section? and if possible... what's the dimension?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It does, u can see it on the pic is on the top. This fridge is not at home is in my storage


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Mega marble mania, one never been open $10 each

If this is still available I will take it off your hands.....and no I haven't lost my marbles .
actually .................I will take them both now that I think about it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Please take them lol i will save them for u


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpyty bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump and more bumps


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ssogi said:


> Dog cage for sale.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p-19700-47853-dog.jpg
> 
> ...


What do this have to do with my thread? lol I am confused


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

is the dark wood dvd stand still available? I might be able to get my mommy to bring me to get it and the shells, and carbon. pm me lovely


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is on hold for Heather till she comes back this week but if she doesnt want it them i can let u know


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuff still available, i need this stuff gone by the first week on September. Heather i think i ma going to storage tomorrow so if i do i will take measurements  havent forgotten


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks , needs to fit below my A/C


----------

